# Fluoxetine&Amitriptyline with Clenbuterol&Cardarine



## DStruct (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello all

Hopefully I am asking this in the right place to get an answer, I am currently taking Fluoxetine & Amitriptyline on prescription from the doctor for mood/headaches.

I have also recently began taking Clenbuterol and very recently Cardarine too.

I have taken Clenbuterol in the past and I experienced far worse shakes previously than I am currently getting, I am now up to 120mcg and have not experienced a single shake, I would say I am more prone to sweat which may be the Clen though I am not convinced the clen is working? Its not that I want to feel the shakes but as we know, it is one of the common sides and so we at least know it is working, which currently I am not.

I have also very recently began stacking the Clen with Cardarine too, which is a first time for me.. in the hope it will aid in fat loss combined with the clen.

Does anyone know much about these 4 drugs, specifically the Fluexetine and Amitriptyline, are there any counters that these or the Clen/Cardarine may have on each other in any way, whether making one or more not work or countering each other out etc, Any links at all?


----------



## DStruct (Mar 16, 2017)

I've also not experienced the same fat loss that I would have previously while taking clen, its been a few weeks now and my weight hasnt budged. Ofcourse my diet is right, I am skeptical with these tablets that one or more is countering something out and maybe even reducing the possibility of fat loss.... Not trying to make excuses


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my missus was on Fluox for OCD stuff, didnt agree with her, so shes now on Amitriptyline at a very high dose.

i dont often let her use fat burners like Clen as she gets carried away with things and abuses it, i have to keep her Clen, T3 under lock and key or she'll eat them all lol.

clen, if your not getting shakes @ 120mcg then theyre crap. A good 40mcg tab should be enough for you to get shakes off. 80mcg and you'd be struggling to type or text due to shakes.

120mcg of good clen and these a chance you could get headaches. Common side from a high dose in the body.

what brand of Clen are you using?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

If you are not shaking like a dog shitting razor blades on 120mcg then it's bunk. Sopharma by any chance?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sasnak said:


> If you are not shaking like a dog shitting razor blades on 120mcg then it's bunk. Sopharma by any chance?


 be SoPharma or Chinese Clen in the white tubs. Could neck the whole tub of those and get feck all from'um lol


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

DStruct said:


> Hello all
> 
> Hopefully I am asking this in the right place to get an answer, I am currently taking Fluoxetine & Amitriptyline on prescription from the doctor for mood/headaches.
> 
> ...


 That's a question that I can't answer from personal experience sorry - but I'd guess even some Gp's might struggle with it, as it's an uncommon mix of compounds. I've had some luck checking various drug interactions with the Drugs.com database


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

A strong CNS depressant (amytriptyline) will definitely reduce sides from a stimulant (clen).

We user to take amitriptyline when we were too wired when younger lol it took the edge off.

Don't know if it will be affecting it's effectiveness though or just the sides.


----------

